

One Linux over all: Mark Shuttleworth’s ambitious post-PC plans for Ubuntu - thegarside
http://gigaom.com/2013/05/02/one-linux-over-all-mark-shuttleworths-ambitious-post-pc-plans-for-ubuntu/

======
keithpeter
I'm looking forward to being able to pop into a mobile phone shop here in the
UK and buy a phone running Ubuntu. Canonical being _based_ in London at least
(although a multi-timezone company).

However, I _wish_ somehow things like this...

[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-
appmenu/...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-
appmenu/+bug/1153350)

could get fixed slightly quicker. If I had the skills, I'd have a go. The bug
affects the integration of LibreOffice with Unity, and is the reason I'm
sitting out 13.04 using Ubuntustudio. It isn't just UI feedback on
highlighting, the 'accelerator key' menu shortcuts don't work, neither does
HUD. See comment 3 on the bug.

